# eheim 2213, need some advice?



## Redins (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just bought a used eheim 2213 for 40 bucks. Everything works great except there is no media basket. However, I have heard that some people prefer removing it anyways.

So my questions are :Since I will have to make my own filter to separate the media, what do I need to know about making my own? I heard pillow casing is good to use, but is that what I would put at the bottom of my canister as well as separating the two medias? (or is mechanical filter something else)

If someone could tell me everything I need for the canister and in what order to put it in, you will be my hero.

Thanks


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

The 2213, 2215, and 2217 don't have a media basket, so it's not missing! Media is separated by the blue foam sponges, if you use the Efimech and the other stuff (name escapes me right now). I actually use a plastic mesh for the ceramic cylinders (the lowest level). I recycled the plastic mesh from my Christmas turkey and it works great for a "basket". For the ceramic glass balls, I made a similar mesh bag, finer openings, out of an old mesh clothes hamper. The bags make it easier to remove, rinse in dechlorinated water, and return to the tank with minimal fuss.

Here is another thread with more detail on setting up the Eheim classics:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/.../eheim-classic-canister-media-question-89993/


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Careful if you use pillow floss - some are treated with mold/mildew inhibitors or flame retardants that may cause tank issues (or may not).


----------

